# This Saw is SWEET



## Rick_Boyett

I'm thinking about buying this saw sometime next year. I'd can't wait to hear more about this from you..


----------



## a1Jim

It looks cool

I have a Ridgid it works great and the Bosch sliding compound before your new one I like it even better but the Ridgid will be great for someone.


----------



## ChunkyC

I have the older 12" slider and it's a great saw except for the fact that you have to have a 40 acre field to set it up in. If I hadn't had to pay close to $600 for it, I would get one of these for sure.


----------



## Greedo

i Should have this saw!! there was a nearly new one on ebay for €550 (retail is €1250 in belgium) but i was so distracted in the workshop yesterday that i missed the end of the auction. and apparently there was only 1 bid and some lucky ** got it for 550.
such an occasion is unlikely to come again soon


----------



## WillTheEngineer

I like this one and the Hitachi C12RSH that has the rails on the side, geared miter adj, up front micro adj, etc… Both don't take up much room. I think we need to see a match up!


----------



## Greedo

wait a sec, now i see it's the new axial glide gcm 12sd, i got confused because the regular compound version has the same name here. but the axial glide isn't announced yet in europe.
was there some kind of special temporary discount because it's a new model?


----------



## Bovine

Yea, I'm really curious about how accurate this is on its preset bevel/miter detents. That and how the rail-less system works. Not having rails both intrigues me and makes me a bit nervous as to if it will develop some slop over time.


----------



## sarquis

Bovine,
The detents are the money. I cut about 90' of chair rail yesterday. All the pieces had miters on both ends. Perfect 90's. Very tight miters.
As for the glide. It works on sealed bearing. It feels great with no slop. Unlike a rail system where some type of insert is riding on a rail and can where out. It's also Very smooth. I can push the head with one finger and hardly any force.
Thanks


----------



## joebazooka

I am looking to buy a new saw was going to go with a rigid. but I am not so sure now, keep me posted on how it works out. Thanks.


----------



## Bovine

Thanks Sarquis. I'm in the market for a miter saw and really hadn't considered this one. I might have to save up a few more dollars and get it. Seems like it's worth the extra cash.


----------



## sarquis

If I could you give a percentage, I would say that it's a 70/30 split. I think it's quite good for a miter saw. They are the worst when it comes to making a mess. But so far I'm happy


----------



## Abbott

I must resist the new $800.00 Bosch miter saw! But it sure looks like a good one and I look forward to seeing it in person.


----------



## lashing

No one around me has this saw. They are all trying to sell the old version that slides. I really like this design and hope to hear from more people who actually use one.


----------



## mdoan

For some odd reason, I've misplaced the dongle to my festool vacuum so I haven't had a chance to test the Bosch's dust collection hookup. Using the supplied bag, initial impression (working outside building a deck) is that the bag fills up nicely. Having said that, there is still dust everywhere and the bag fills/clogs quickly.

Another observation is that the rubber chute that directs cutoff dust into the bag does not work well when you using the slide motion… it get's bent backwards. This is not a problem on a straight chop motion.

Again, these observations are all without active vacuum connection. The festool system does spoil a person for it's dust collection capabilities.


----------



## mdoan

Followup to my first comment…

Now that I've built a second deck, I have to say that the dust collection of this monster is terrible. I still have not connected it to an active vacuum system but the passive catch bag leaves dust everywhere. This is cutting outdoors and indoors.


----------



## motthunter

I got it as a refurbished model, and I loved it straight from the box. It set up already spot on, and works like a dream.


----------



## Bluzman

I am building a miter saw workstation for my current miter saw, but with this as a future replacement in mind.

Finding simple product dimensions is a real chore, Bosch shows two dimensions, height and length, on the product page, doesn't say anything about the base dimensions which is what I need. I downloaded the product manual and there are no dimensions given for the base, even in the Mounting it to a workbench section, good grief this shouldn't be so hard…

Link: http://www.boschtools.com/Products/Tools/Pages/BoschProductDetail.aspx?pid=GCM12SD#specs

Can you tell me what the dimensions of the base are, corner to corner, without the extensions pulled out, just the base itself, I found from one review website that the left/right (facing the saw) width is 26"

Right now I need the depth of that base and confirmation of the width above would be helpful.

thanks


----------

